# محتاج اى عروض تقديمية ( باوربوينت ) عن هذه المواضيع



## enmfg (8 يونيو 2009)

محتاج اى عروض تقديمية ( باوربوينت ) عن هذه المواضيع

انا محتاج باوربوينت لانمى ثقافتى فى مجال البترول
انا عندى كتير اوى عن اللحام بس مش عارف ايه كمان ممكن يفيدنى 
فى المجال دة
لو حد عنده باوربوينت ولبس بى دى اف 
ياريت يفيدنى بيه

عاوز حاجات تفيدنى فى المجال دة عاوز ابقى جامد فيه
وكمان عاوز اى باوربوينت عن الاتى

Pressure vessel
Coating and Painting
Corrosion
Heat exchanger
Structural Steel
Tanks
Piping and Pipe lines


----------



## العرفي (9 يونيو 2009)

اخى الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وباركاته
اتمنى لك التوفيق واهنئك على اهتمامك وادعوك لتستمر على هذا المنوال
بالنسبة لطلباتك انا انشاءلله يكون عندى بعض منهن بس لانى مشغول بالدراسة لانى لساتنى طالب متلك لم استطع رفعهم بس باذن الله رح ارفعن عن قريب ز المهم اخى هذا موقع عن corrosion فيه كل شى وواضح الاستعمال اتمنى انه يفيدك فى شى او اثنين
وفقك الله ولاتنسانى من الدعاء


----------



## العرفي (9 يونيو 2009)

اخى الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وباركاته
اتمنى لك التوفيق واهنئك على اهتمامك وادعوك لتستمر على هذا المنوال
بالنسبة لطلباتك انا انشاءلله يكون عندى بعض منهن بس لانى مشغول بالدراسة لانى لساتنى طالب متلك لم استطع رفعهم بس باذن الله رح ارفعن عن قريب ز المهم اخى هذا موقع عن corrosion فيه كل شى وواضح الاستعمال اتمنى انه يفيدك فى شى او اثنين
وفقك الله ولاتنسانى من الدعاء


----------



## العرفي (9 يونيو 2009)

انا نسيت الموقع اسف كتير
http://corrosion-doctors.org/Modules/mod-prevention.htm


----------



## سامح 2010 (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرفق ملف عرض للتنكات
اتمنى ان يكون مفيد وان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## enmfg (9 يونيو 2009)

متشكر جدا على ردودكم ويارب افيدكم انا كمان


----------



## kaysoom (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم:
أخي العزيز بارك الله فيك ونرجو الصحة والتوفيق لك 
اذا سمحت هذه المواضيع:
Coating and Painting

Piping and Pipe lines


----------

